# Graphic Designs for T-Shirts?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I have to admit to being somewhat artistically backward! So, when I'm asked to produce a design for a t-shirt, I'm pretty much stuck

This is what I've been asked for:

Produce a t-shirt for a holiday area Barry Island in South Wales, UK - okay, it's not an island now but used to be 

Barry Island has become known as Barrybados  and the graphic should include the word Barrybados and perhaps not Barry Island.

Barrybados = sun, sea, palm trees, holidays, big dipper, fun ........

I don't want a square picture on a white shirt, I've always disliked that but I want a design to convey sun, sea, holiday, fun and with the Barrybados built in somehow.

An old picture of Barrybados 









So where should I look to get a design put together? What should I expect to pay?

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I would make a bunch of different designs for customers to choose from showing different locales on the island or "Barrybados" themed artwork with familiar scenes from the island.

This is where DTG excels as opposed to screen printing and having to keep so much inventory in stock.

Just by doing a quick search it seems that railroad has alot to do with the island's heritage. This may be a good direction to start in.

Just a thought.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

If you aren't a graphic designer, I'm sure there are a number of great designers in the UK. Phonebooks, web search.. You might even go to your local University or Community College and talk to someone in the Art Dept. They could turn it into a project for the class to see who can create the best design. Look up other tropical places on the web, maybe bars and restaurants. Tourist places always have cool t-shirt designs. Do a web search for tropical places and then view Images to see if you like something and you might find the designer who created it. Honestly, though, anybody that is a graphic designer should be able to whip something up for you. Gosh, I really got lost in that picture. Where did you say it was?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Peopleperhour.com is full of young budding designers who work for low hourly rate.

If you post your request I bet you will get at least ten offers very quickly.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Colin, Kev & Zippy


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe you could get a Gavin and Stacey reference in there, as i'm sure a lot of people these days only know Barry through the programme.


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

If it is Barry in the show. It's been a while since I watched it!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

biggermo said:


> Maybe you could get a Gavin and Stacey reference in there, as i'm sure a lot of people these days only know Barry through the programme.


I did wonder that  but then it detracts from the Barrybados theme.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

designbyfede said:


> Hello.
> Im graphic designer from Argentina, if you like i can send you a budget for your design.
> Is a cheap and simple job.


It's done now, but thanks for offering.

Send me an email with your details.

Cheers

John


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> It's done now, but thanks for offering.


It would be great to see the end result!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Here's a mock-up of the final design


----------



## designbyfede (Nov 3, 2012)

wow, that is a good design
can i ask how much cost the design?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool design. How about one that is actually printed?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

kevrokr said:


> Cool design. How about one that is actually printed?


I've printed both black and white shirts but not taken any pictures. I produced these for a cafe owner located right on the promenade - these will be for next summer. Summer of 2012 was a complete and utter wash-out - it probably rained every day!


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Stitch-Up said:


> I've printed both black and white shirts but not taken any pictures. I produced these for a cafe owner located right on the promenade - these will be for next summer. Summer of 2012 was a complete and utter wash-out - it probably rained every day!


WoW! very nice are those heat transfer? If so how did you do the black one cause I'm having a hard time doing black tee. Everytime I use my vinyl cutter it leaves a white border around my image.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> I've printed both black and white shirts but not taken any pictures. I produced these for a cafe owner located right on the promenade - these will be for next summer. Summer of 2012 was a complete and utter wash-out - it probably rained every day!


That stinks you had a wash-out. Hope it turns out better next year! The shirts will look great! The mock-ups look very professional!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

leenhia said:


> WoW! very nice are those heat transfer? If so how did you do the black one cause I'm having a hard time doing black tee. Everytime I use my vinyl cutter it leaves a white border around my image.


this is DTG printing no cutter involved


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

leenhia said:


> WoW! very nice are those heat transfer? If so how did you do the black one cause I'm having a hard time doing black tee. Everytime I use my vinyl cutter it leaves a white border around my image.


Leenhia, the first thing to understand, the images I posted are mock-ups and not the actual printed shirts. However, I have printed a few of the black & white shirts for a customer who wishes to sell them to the holiday makers. 

Of course, as one would expect, the shirts printed brilliantly on the NeoFlex and looked stunning  The customer is really pleased but as it was late into the summer and it probably rained everyday of the summer 2012, he's not going to order until the spring.

We too can print the design on vinyl with our Roland BN-20 but, it would feel horrible on a t-shirt so DTG is the way to go for me with large prints like this.

Cheers

John


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

They look cool  the white one is going to be cheap but the cost of the Black may be an issue  Most folk think they can have them for a fiver but we know the true cost .


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

sawdust said:


> They look cool  the white one is going to be cheap but the cost of the Black may be an issue  Most folk think they can have them for a fiver but we know the true cost .


Bang on Alan - I'll discourage them from going for the black shirts, the whites are so easy 

You might be able to make out Marco's Cafe in the design? Marco is the owner who wants the shirts and his cafe was the set for Gavin & Stacey - it's where Stacey worked.


----------



## Just Me (Jul 20, 2012)

Logo Tournament is a great option. You set the price your willing to pay and designers from all over the world submit their ideas, you then rank them and allow other designers to compete for the cash prize. It has worked great in the past for me!


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice design John  
What price will you be costing these out at... black shirt /white shirt?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

jonmig said:


> Very nice design John
> What price will you be costing these out at... black shirt /white shirt?


 
Thanks for the comments. I can't take credit for the design, someone from Peopleperhour did it for me.

Cost per shirt is something I still have to determine - next Spring maybe 

I probably won't do the black shirts as the white ink requirement will be high as will the risk for damage if they're not washed properly 

Shirt cost about £1.70 ink £x.xx Retail = what would you reckon?

John


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

whites around a tenner I'd say


----------

